
Why the tech press is ignoring Zulily's huge IPO - creativityhurts
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/11/14/why-the-tech-press-is-ignoring-zulily-ipo/
======
pedalpete
This ignores possibly one of the biggest reasons nobody is talking about it,
they don't have any PR.

Reporters don't go get news anymore, it comes to them, that's the way the
industry works.

At the same time, it's amazing that a company like this could do so well and
fly under the radar.

------
megfitz
I work with another tech startup in the parenting/baby space and it's hard to
do PR for this space. This is especially true because there aren't may
PR/comms people with experiences and contacts that cross parenting and tech
and in my experience, people with PR experience in the parenting space often
rely on a physical product to promote and send as samples to parenting
journalists, tv shows, etc. As a tech company, there's no freebie product to
push. And on the tech side, despite the fact that pretty much everyone knows a
parent or child, this area is still considered niche which makes it less
interesting to tech press than something that appears to be a service that
could appeal to anyone.

